# water leaking from my furnace



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

do you mean the condensate pump? maybe its cracked or maybe the float is stuck and not letting it kick on


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

amyries said:


> water is leaking from my furnace - it looks like the thing that sits on the floor - with a water tube going into it


 

90% furnace ??


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

a lot more info is needed but until then, I'll toss one more possibility to consider:


Is there a leak where your chimney/exhaust goes through the roof


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

amyries said:


> water is leaking from my furnace - it looks like the thing that sits on the floor - with a water tube going into it


If it's a high-efficiency furnace (probably easiest determinant is if it has 2 PVC pipes for exhaust going out the side of the house), it is supposed to drain a small amount of water off the unit as it's running. It's possible the tube you mentioned is either partly off, or plugged.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

The thing on the floor with the tube going into it should have another tube coming out of it. It's s pump and usually means there's no floor drain or floor drain nearby. So the excess condensate from the furnace is pumped to nearest drain or drainpipe.

If it electrically does not turn on, the float may be stuck. You will hear it go on and a fan may spin with impeller. There was another posting today, similar issue, under HVAC section. If this pump is not serviced it can get gunked up with slime etc. Not healthy either.

Turn off furnace. Get some towels to soak up some water that may leak. Disconnect electric cord from pump. Disconnect both hoses to pump, noting which goes where. Place hoses temporarily in a glass jar or can.Take pump outdoors and empty it the best you can. Messy and funky so be careful. If it looks like it disassembles easily, you can try but not recommended because motor is not meant to be removed. (This is a replaceable item but can be cleaned.)

Carefully rinse with some clean water and empty. Next mix 50/50 water and bleach solution and pour into unit. This time shake it gently and don't get bleach on you. Empty. 

Place cleaned unit back into service by reinstalling hoses that normally just push on/off. Plug in unit. Turn furnace switch back on (may be electric supply for pump too.) Now manually fill pump with clean water from a bottle. It hopefully will go on when the float inside rises and electrically turns on the pump for a half minute or so.

If no luck, pump will have to be replaced.

This is a minor issue and you have heat. That is a good thing.

Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------

